# Stains on Teeth?



## 19035 (Dec 7, 2005)

I don't know if this is credible, but about 1 1/2 years ago I went swimming in Lake Michigan and soon after I developed severe nausea for a while and have been struggling with acid/reflux in my throat and a sensitive stomach ever since. I tested positive for H Pylori and took the PrevPac for 7days, at the end of which I was vomiting frequently (normally a 10 day treatment). I went back and took a breath test which came back negative on H. Pylori but I'm still having the symptoms.Anyway that was quite a tangent, has anyone else noticed that with these symptoms you see some stains appearing on your teeth? I don't drink coffee/pop/tea (mainly water), so I'm not sure what else could be causing it.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I have black teeth stains and I drink only water.


----------

